# foam dragonfly!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

me and steelinatrout were looking for some summer bass patterns and seen this recipe. we used what we had and made a basic prototype imitation of it. this is our 1st extended body fly. we used his insect green foam and my hivis white yarn with some krystal flash.then basically we followed the recipe. but didn't notice a difference in the dubbed one and the next one we did without? heres the pix and recipe.http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/details.cfm?parentID=127 this is a size 8 streamer hook as I want a big bug for a big fish! love the foam they use in the original and will get some asap since its income tax time!!! lmao. some guy messaged me on the other forum and said he had a bass jump 2 feet out of the water for one of these things! don't know what color or size yet tho but I am finding out asap. also read somewhere that bass hit this pattern withing 3 seconds of it landing sometimes adding with a lil twitch but won't hit it if ya keep tugging it through the water just gills will.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice tye! But I have not had much success with these patterns as I have a bunch of them. One thing is that are very bulky and hard to casts unless you have an8 or 9wt fly rod. Actually the dragonfly nymphs and the Damselflies is what I have much better luck catching bass and bluegills on.
In this picture is a Damselflies that a 11 1/2 bluegill smacked on a pond in Hocking County last year Memorial Weekend.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the feedback. I am gonne get some blue foam also and make smaller damselfly patterns. I was thinking these would be hard to cast but I do have a 8wt for steelies I could use. I could see small gills not getting it in there mouth either cause of the size. what sizes and colors do you recommend?. I am gonna make some damselfly nymphs too. basically we made this cause we wanted to try out the extended body. thanks for the tips. thats a huge gill!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Stop in at the Backpackers as they will have the Damsel body foam which is round and not square which makes nice looking damsels like the one pictured. Thinking of it, I need to make some more of these since them gills really can wreck them. I got picture somewhere it teeths look nasty. Have to hunt for it. BTW that gill is not even the biggest one out of that pond. caught a 13 1/2 incher three years ago on a 5wt. I think it was a dry hook size 8 or 10.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

nice looking fly a few years ago I tied a few using bucktail for the body with segments buy wrapping thread around like you did and for the wings we also used deer hair but we spun it like you were going to make a bass bug and then trimmed to a wing shape but the other fello is right unless you using a big rod it is hard to cast but keep up the good work


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

flyfish dog, do you have the recipes for your damsel fly nymph and adult flies ands if so can ya share um?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea, I can once I get the bedroom done as I am remodeling it. Probably Monday the soonest. I post some pictures also.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok thats cool. no need to rush. I don't think any damsels are gonna be flying around anytime soon. lol


----------

